# Camera's



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey guys,
I'm looking for a mini/helmet camera of some sort that I can attach to my bow for shooting/hunting. Anyone have any info on something like that, or have anything like that. Something like what they use on Monster Bucks videos. I've found some that you use a regular video camera and attach the A/V cables from the mini camera into the regular camera and use them that way. Any info would be great.


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

Cabela's has this one for sale

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... DAV=search


----------

